

Req for Feedback: Universal Binary JSON Specification - rkalla
https://docs.google.com/document/d/12SimAfBVcl8Fd-lr_SSBkM5B_PyEhDRfhgu1Lzvfpfw/edit?hl=en_US

======
rkalla
The document is a work in progress, please excuse poor formatting or overly
wordiness, but let me know which areas need work and I'll keep chopping away
at it.

Corrections, suggestions and recommendations to the spec are much appreciated.

I made the doc public/comment-able if you'd rather leave your comments there.
Once ratified the spec will move to its own domain at <http://ubjson.org>
(nothing there yet).

I am hoping I can tap some JSON-experts from the HN community to spot errors
or omissions I am sure I made.

Thanks guys.

